# حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب



## mikel.com (8 يوليو 2008)

في الحقيقة هذه اول مشاركة لي 
ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب بتقوي عزمنا
ترنيمة للبابا شنودة الثالث من قناة سي.تي.في 
رابط التحميل
http://www.4shared.com/dir/8148274/9f32bfde/sharing.html
[​


----------



## †السريانيه† (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

جاري التحميل والرب يبارك تعبك
ننتظر جديدك  الرب يحفظك
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## CHRISTY.MARTY (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

ميرسي ليك ياmikel.com علي الترنيمة الروعة دي​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (9 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة حلوة


----------



## ginajoojoo (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

ميرسى يا مايكل على الترنيمة..جميلة جدا
اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى..ومستنيين باقى مشاركاتك معانا​


----------



## رانيا ابراهيم65 (14 يوليو 2008)

سلام المسيح معك
وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## hany_polo (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## dr_bishoy (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جدا على الترنيمة الحلوة دى.


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

ترنيمة رائعة وانا بشكر كل من له تعب في تنزيلها علي المنتدي


----------



## باسم فايق (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرنا والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## مريون (8 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسيييييييييييي جدا علي الترنيمة الحلوة جدا
و في ترنيمة برضة حلوة اوي و لحنها حلو جدا للبابا شنود هي مش بتيجي كتييييير
بس ياريت اللي سمعها قبل كدة ياريت بنزلها علي المنتدي هما اعتقد ترنمتين للبابا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب و الترنيمة الثانية مش عارفة اسمها بس ياريت اللي عارفها ينزلها*


----------



## RemonLoukas (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## merola (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و جارى التحميل​*


----------



## kero dawd (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا


----------



## kero dawd (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا





kero dawd قال:


> شكرا


----------



## الباحث مينا (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

شكرا ليك جدا يا مايكل 
انا دورت علي الترنيمه دي كتير  واخيرا لاقيتها    وجاري التحميل


----------



## amirawadid (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا ترنيمة ان كانت التجارب*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## beshosafwat (29 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة دي شديدة موووووووووت يا مان 



​


----------



## عمدة باشا (31 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا يا باشااااااااااا


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي اوي 
الترنيمه تحفه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ashraf markos (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة جميلة شكرا ليك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## هايدى كاراس (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا على الترنيمة دى
وانا كنت عايزة اعرف ازاى ابعتلكم ترانيم وافلام وايات وصور جديدة على المنتدى


----------



## ayman adwar (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جاري التحميل والرب يبارك تعبك
ننتظر جديدك الرب يحفظك
سلام ونعمه


----------



## muradfgs (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يامايكل على الترنيمه وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ana tina (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*thanx 3lat3baek eltraneem 7lwa awy*


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

_


_


----------

